# Preorder Now: Canon EOS 80D, EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, PowerShot, PZ-E1 & DM-E1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

```
You can now preorder all of the latest Canon Announcements.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 80D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 80D Body: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225875-REG/canon_1263c004_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo </a>| <a href="http://amzn.to/219QR6F" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80D.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpP6K" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-55 IS STM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225876-REG/canon_1263c005_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9mSKb" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DK.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4hXD" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTfmz" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DKU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpyRk" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1TrLlLl" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA18135S.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Canon Store</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Accessories</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PZ-E1 Power Zoom Adaptor: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225881-REG/canon_1285c002_pz_e1_power_zoom_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9qZG1" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAPZE1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Canon Store</li>
<li>Canon DM-E1 Directional Microphone: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225879-REG/canon_1429c001_dm_1_directional_microphone.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1TrOcnt" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICADME1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpAZr" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New PowerShot Cameras</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PowerShot G7 X II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223211-REG/canon_1066c001_powershot_g7_x_mark.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTspK" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAG7XM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4s5a" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX720 HS: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223213-REG/canon_1070c001_powershot_sx720_hs_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9n0t6" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICASX720B.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpTmQ" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Premium Kit $5999: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221604-REG/canon_0931c016_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=www.adorama.com/ICA1DXM2KP.html" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1m9GcsS" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/23Mjw42" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon WFT-E8A $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221610-REG/canon_1173c001_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWFTE8A.html?KWID=64393" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1POf7D2" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/23MjDMI" target="_blank" data-slimstat-clicked="false" data-slimstat-type="0" data-slimstat-tracking="true" data-slimstat-callback="false" data-slimstat-async="true">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## that1guyy (Feb 18, 2016)

Meh


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 18, 2016)

I am actually surprised the PZ module isn't twice the price.

It looks like Canon just released a competitor to one of it's own cameras, the 7D mk II.


----------



## Spacenoodle (Feb 18, 2016)

No 4k, no focus peaking, no zebras, no flat profile. 

Sony a6300 destroys this camera in terms of specs.


----------



## time123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Where are you hiding 5DM4? Although in all fairness the 5DM3 was released 5 months after the 1DX so here's to hoping for a good July. Looking at release dates though they are getting spread out further and further.

Camera = Announced

1DXII = 2/1/2016
5D4 = ?

1DX = 10/18/2011
5D3 = 3/2/2012

1D4 = 10/20/2009
5D2 = 9/17/2008

1D3 = 2/21/2007
5D = 8/22/2005


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 18, 2016)

Spacenoodle said:


> No 4k, no focus peaking, no zebras, no flat profile.
> 
> Sony a6300 destroys this camera in terms of specs.



+1 Specially in the video area


----------



## Pebbles (Feb 18, 2016)

Underwhelming at best. It's like they've given up.


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll be sure to (not) pre-order that $250 microphone.

I'm not sure this will make existing 70D users want to upgrade. If it were 120fps at 1080 then that would be something, but no 4K and the other features are pretty minor updates. The additional AF points are nice, but that is probably not enough for this price.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 18, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> I'm not sure this will make existing 70D users want to upgrade.



Pray tell, _what_ would, then?! No, zebra stripes are not an answer. Besides, why should it make them want to upgrade? Camera bodies are things that are meant to last for more than two or three years. No planned obsolescence here, thank goodness. To the 60D and Rebel upgraders out there the 80D feature set is like Christmas come early.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 18, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure this will make existing 70D users want to upgrade.
> ...


 
+1 that. 
I don't think manufacturers expect people to upgrade every time a new model comes out, thus buying every single successive model. I don't think this would be a major upgrade for 70d users, but, as a 60d user, this looks pretty sweet to me. I dare say that for a 50d or 40d user, this would be a dream come true.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2016)

that1guyy said:


> Meh



Did you just use that word?


----------



## that1guyy (Feb 18, 2016)

slclick said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > Meh
> ...



Did I stutter?


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2016)

that1guyy said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > that1guyy said:
> ...



Oh no, you came in loud and clear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2016)

Spacenoodle said:


> No 4k, no focus peaking, no zebras, no flat profile.
> Sony a6300 destroys this camera in terms of specs.



Personally, I use a camera system to take pictures. If you enjoy taking pictures with a specification list, you should be very happy with an a6300.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Spacenoodle said:
> 
> 
> > No 4k, no focus peaking, no zebras, no flat profile.
> ...



Wait, we take pictures with these things? I thought we just looked at spec lists and argued over them..


----------

